# Using DSL Router as a normal NON-DSL router?



## kid41212003 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.2wire.com/index.php?p=106

My main dsl router is 3800HGV (internet line in, main PC), the old one is 2701HG (laptops, other room pcs).

The old one connected to the main router through network cable. A few laptops connected to old router wireless, and 1 desktop connect directly to it. Everything's working fine (internet, files sharing ect..)

After using the router for 2 or 3 days, all the PCs that connect to the old router have really slow internet access, and huge latency. Turn off the router and turn it back on fix it, but it happened over and over again.

I suspect because the router kept searching for DSL signal and overloaded its memory or something. Is there anyway to make it stop searching for DSL signal?

I went through all the settings of the router, and I couldn't find anything.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 14, 2010)

I can only think of logging into the router - and removing any user name / password that may be filed in - I'm not familiar with those routers - but as per most routers - you can normally log into the routers internal server via a web browser.

Simply remove your old login settings, and that may stop it from attempting to connect.

To be quite honest I'm not too sure if this really IS your problem, but anythings worth a try I suppose.

Edit : Although if I Re-Read your post you may be referring to searching for the presence of a DSL carrier frequency on the line port at ALL, regardless of login attempts... To this end I can only suggest getting an old telephone extension cable cutting it and shorting out the wires - pull some plastic off all of them there may be 2 / or 4 depending on the cable type, and twist all of the wires together - then plug the "plug"" end of the cable into the routers LINE jack - shorting these pins should cause the router to stop searching for signal - and to spite what ppl may think, should actually cause no damage to the device - a line short is an official means of signaling over a telephone line - otherwise known as a "flash" 

This normally only lasts a few 100 milliseconds, but a permanent block shouldn't to the port any damage.

Again As I don't have any experience with this make I cant be sure if this WILL work, but you can always try.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 14, 2010)

You can try  to delete the PPoE settings in the modem/router.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

isolaligree said:


> Which router do you think I should go for, something from Linksys or D-link at a similar price to Netgear?



how is that related to this thread?


kid41212003: the slowdowns arent cause of the DSL at all, its just that the modem is crap and overloading. things like torrents make these slowdowns happen much faster, but its actually very common for cheap, overloaded routers to do this. Disabling the maintenance/error logs in its config may slow down/stop the problem (errors from too many connections tend to fill up its ram before it can write them to the logs/the logs may be too large)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 2, 2010)

Since the main router share internet for the old router. The old router doesn't have DSL signal, the light kept flashing endlessly.

I'm the only one use torrent and my pc connected directly to the main router instead.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Since the main router share internet for the old router. The old router doesn't have DSL signal, the light kept flashing endlessly.
> 
> I'm the only one use torrent and my pc connected directly to the main router instead.



the flashing light means nothing, its no more added stress than leaving a network cable unplugged in your PC.

all this means is that your second router, is crap. does it even need to be a router? why not replace it with a switch + wireless AP combo?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 2, 2010)

I believe it kept searching for signal that's all. I really don't want to spend money for a new switch...

I got a new modem because I upgraded my service to optic fiber, so I have an extra DSL router. It was working just fine with my old service .


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe it kept searching for signal that's all. I really don't want to spend money for a new switch...
> 
> I got a new modem because I upgraded my service to optic fiber, so I have an extra DSL router. It was working just fine with my old service .



you can get say, an 8 port 100Mb switch for $20. its a lot more pleasant than dealing with a dodgy router, and its hardly expensive.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you can get say, an 8 port 100Mb switch for $20. its a lot more pleasant than dealing with a dodgy router, and its hardly expensive.



  He right   $20.00 get you a nice router  or a wireless one


----------

